# Weird barking sound



## gq12o (May 10, 2009)

8 week old female maltese's bark sounds a little high pitched. 

anyone else hear something like this?
if so..

does it turn into a regular sounding bark?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7Quc2wdHW8


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, she will find her voice soon enough. At 8 weeks - where did you acquire her from? Twelve weeks is the aceptable age from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love their squeaky little baby barks. So cute! Don't rush the big bark. It will come...lol.

I trust the babies are staying with the breeder until 12 weeks.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it is normal for such young pups or even small adult dogs to have higher pitched barks. Isn't your puppy coming from Korea? How old will she be once she arrives?


----------



## gq12o (May 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 21 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779354


> I think it is normal for such young pups or even small adult dogs to have higher pitched barks. Isn't your puppy coming from Korea? How old will she be once she arrives?[/B]


good to hear that this is normal. i just never heard a bark like this. so i was just wondering. 

she will be coming in a few weeks. 

she will be around 11 weeks.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I love that little squeaker bark :wub: The first week I had Toto he didn't bark at all, I thought something was wrong with him. :brownbag: Shortly thereafter he barked....and hasn't stopped since lol.


----------

